# If You Shoot It, Get It Now



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

5 Caliber You Better Stockpile In Case Hillary Wins (No. 3 Might Surprise You!) | Off The Grid News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreed. In times of plenty prepare for famine. Too many people grousing about how to throw their vote away rather than how to use it to beat the witch.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

right now .22 lr is hard to get if ? you want the good stuff "cci" I am looking for other brands to get that are just as good for my browning and ruger can anyone help on this for me . I have only bought cci sv 40gr. , I do have about 6000 rounds stocked up as of now but I want 4000 more .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> right now .22 lr is hard to get if ? you want the good stuff "cci" I am looking for other brands to get that are just as good for my browning and ruger can anyone help on this for me . I have only bought cci sv 40gr. , I do have about 6000 rounds stocked up as of now but I want 4000 more .


I like the CCI as well, but I'll buy almost anything. I have so many .22 plinking guns that one of them will cycle it.

I'm impressed with the Aguila (eagle) .22 pistol match ammo. It's not cheap cheap but who cares........10 cents a round.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> 5 Caliber You Better Stockpile In Case Hillary Wins (No. 3 Might Surprise You!) | Off The Grid News[/QUOTE
> 
> deleted


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Agreed. In times of plenty prepare for famine. Too many people grousing about how to throw their vote away rather than how to use it to beat the witch.


Times of plenty was from the 60's thru the 80's.

A 1,200 round case of 7.62x39 was $80 delivered, chicom ak's were $129 in lots of 10 and mags were $3 in bulk.

Wholesale, 7.62 nato was $.05 a round.

You could go into any GS and find tons of 22LR and cheap.

You are so right about the A'holes, too stupid to understand what will happen if that bitch gets in.

Essentially the life of this country is in the ballance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, so why was this article written? Did the author present information that the Clinton administration would specifically target these cartridges? No, he did not.

What was presented in the article? Five out of several popular cartridges that will be hard to find once the Clinton administration comes into power.

If you have a rifle or a pistol, you'd better be taking this time to get the ammo you need. I don't care what it is. The above offered article listed 9mm but not the .45 ACP. I could have laid my hands on 9mm all day long during the last ammo crisis, but .45 ACP was as rare as a liberal at an NRA convention.

There is a very good chance that things are going to go bad for us this election. Expect a lot of consumer pressure to be put upon the ammo manufacturers _before_ Clinton's inauguration. Do not wait. Heck, don't even wait to see who is elected. Remember; we are preppers. We prepare for bad times; we do not wait until the bad times come only to be caught up in it with the rest of the sleeping population.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, so why was this article written? Did the author present information that the Clinton administration would specifically target these cartridges? No, he did not.
> 
> What was presented in the article? Five out of several popular cartridges that will be hard to find once the Clinton administration comes into power.
> 
> ...


I agree. But how much is enough? I bent a steel shelf under the load of my .45 ACP.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK, so why was this article written? Did the author present information that the Clinton administration would specifically target these cartridges? No, he did not.
> 
> What was presented in the article? Five out of several popular cartridges that will be hard to find once the Clinton administration comes into power.
> 
> ...


After reading the article, I read the comments below it. Most notably, one responder stated one should get ammo stored up for *all *the calibers you own.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I pick up ammo almost every week of on caliber or the other that I own. As a matter of fact I have picked up the pace on ammo purchases. The storm approaches.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> After reading the article, I read the comments below it. Most notably, one responder stated one should get ammo stored up for *all *the calibers you own.


Did he go by the name, "Captain Obvious?" :vs_laugh:

Let's take this to the next thought. What about those who are just now thinking about firearms? My first thought is to ask them, "What the heck has taken you so long?"

If you are just now looking at protecting yourself and your family, you'd better get it together, today! I hope you are not lacking in money, as you are going to need to do in a matter of weeks what many of us have spent years doing. You are going to need a sidearm to carry, plenty of ammo for practice as well as employment. You are going to need a center fire rifle with the same ammo needs, and you might think about a .22 for small game.

Could this all be much ado about nothing? Sure. Trump could win and we could have more time. I'm not banking on that, and I certain that a triumphant Clinton will cause a rush on weapons and ammo even before the first anti-gun legislation or regulation under her administration.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ Agreed. Either way though, you can't lose here. Use it or buy low and barter high. There will come a day that ammo will be worth its weight in gold (figure of speech intent).


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm good but not much 22MAG. I only have a S&W 351PD a neat little 7 shot revolver and 2 NAA 22MAG 5 shot revolvers.
I'm still buying more of the calibers mentioned here and a few others plus 12GA shells and more mags. As posted
before the storm is approaching! Putting it in weather terms a Hillary WATCH will be issued fairly soon and a Hillary
WARNING in November. She'll be a CAT 5 hurricane and EF-5 tornado rolled into one for us!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did he go by the name, "Captain Obvious?" :vs_laugh:
> 
> Let's take this to the next thought. What about those who are just now thinking about firearms? My first thought is to ask them, "What the heck has taken you so long?"
> 
> ...


First off are you laughing at me?

The writing has been on the wall for a long time.

IF, and most likely she will win by SEIU rigging, the stores will be cleaned out before she is inaugerated.

Remember the "thing" won by 100% votes in some places, never before in our history.

That was the SEIU's first attempt at it, a trial baloon with a corrupt JD, no one ever looked, just like with the voter intimidation.

The pavement has and is being laid for a socialist takeover, all the signs are there if one wishes to look.

Most of the metro area people are whores, selling their souls for freebie anythings, just like the Tammany Hall of old.

How nany votes did the "thingaphone" buy, and that was a nothing thing?

The "thing" won't do an overt act to block ammo this close to elections, would piss off way to many presently unmotivated to vote against the bitch.

My quandry is ammo or food? For now, I am splitting the buys, at this point I probably have more ammo than 98% of you.

I only use repair work monies for purchases, balance goes for normal living expenses.

IF YOU NEED AMMO, NOW IS THE TIME TO MOVE.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@SOCOM42 Do I look stupid enough to laugh AT you? :vs_shocked:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If she gets elected I don't think she's going to be able to outright ban ammunition or but what she can and will do is cut off foreign sources of both by executive order, legislation, or ATF policy. I could also see her pushing for a tax on firearm/ammo purchases similar to what Seattle did as well as allowing both firearm and ammunition manufacturers to face civil liability if their products are involved in an unlawful death. What I think she is going to go after is magazines with a capacity higher than 10 rounds, that would be an easy target and one she might get by compromising down from a larger ban. In other words I think we're going to be paying a lot more for guns/ammo and I think we might see a magazine ban but I don't think there will be an outright ban unless she gets significantly more votes in congress and support from the public.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Stock up now, but don't forget the ammo cans. Murphy's law is alive and well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> @SOCOM42 Do I look stupid enough to laugh AT you? :vs_shocked:


Uh, with???
Duh.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My guess is that Hillary will be elected. One of the first things she will do will be to reinstate the assault weapons ban, sans sunset provision. I have until January to decide what the last of my vulnerable firearms purchases will be.

I have been considering a FN FAL (DSA SA58 or Voyager) but that rifle it's associated parts and magazines just are not very popular or plentiful anymore. It would just be a redundant battle rifle next to my G3 clone for which parts and magazines are very plentiful at the moment. I also have two Russian M-44 type carbines that fit the bill as well. They are just bolt action.

That would leave me with high capacity magazine and ammunition purchases. I'm not lacking in either area, but the more, the merrier. 

For those with only a stripped lower, two magazines and a box of 5.56/.223 Zombiemax, woe be upon you. Verily I say unto thee: Go forth and stockpile today.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> My guess is that Hillary will be elected. One of the first things she will do will be to reinstate the assault weapons ban, sans sunset provision. I have until January to decide what the last of my vulnerable firearms purchases will be.
> 
> I have been considering a FN FAL (DSA SA58 or Voyager) but that rifle it's associated parts and magazines just are not very popular or plentiful anymore. It would just be a redundant battle rifle next to my G3 clone for which parts and magazines are very plentiful at the moment. I also have two Russian M-44 type carbines that fit the bill as well. They are just bolt action.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to convince family members and friends that have been thinking about buying a semi auto sporting carbine that this is the time to do it. Prices are down and they are plentiful as are accessories. If Hillary gets elected its going to be 2012/2013 all over again you won't find one on the shelf and you're right she will go for a 90's era ban probably without the sunset provision. It wont just be based on cosmetic features either, Feintstiens proposal will provide the framework and they'll probally throw in the California bullet button ban as well.

Assault Weapons Ban summary - Assault Weapons - United States Senator Dianne Feinstein

Just in case you need a reminder.

That's just the start too, handguns will be next on the list since they are used in most crimes involving gun violence

Honestly the last gun that I REALLY want and I think would be vulnerable is on layaway today and thats a standard capacity 9mm pistol. At one point I thought I might want to get a semi auto .308 such as an AR-10 or M1a but given the cost of the platforms not even including the magazines thats something that would be a year or 2 down the line. The other 3 that I would like to have are safe at this time in my opinion even if Hillary gets elected and thats a .308 or 30-06 bolt action rifle, a .357 revolver, and a 1911.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I've been trying to convince family members and friends that have been thinking about buying a semi auto sporting carbine that this is the time to do it. Prices are down and they are plentiful as are accessories. If Hillary gets elected its going to be 2012/2013 all over again you won't find one on the shelf and you're right she will go for a 90's era ban probably without the sunset provision. It wont just be based on cosmetic features either, Feintstiens proposal will provide the framework and they'll probally throw in the California bullet button ban as well.
> 
> Assault Weapons Ban summary - Assault Weapons - United States Senator Dianne Feinstein
> 
> ...


This administration and hers don't/ won't care about gun crimes, the objective has and will be the dissarmament of the American people to protect the ruling elite.

The highest total of gun crimes are with a handgun not long guns, but their focus is on long guns and use the infantesimile percentage to irrationally go after them.

They know the long guns pose the biggest threat to their total control.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I've been trying to convince family members and friends that have been thinking about buying a semi auto sporting carbine that this is the time to do it. Prices are down and they are plentiful as are accessories. If Hillary gets elected its going to be 2012/2013 all over again you won't find one on the shelf and you're right she will go for a 90's era ban probably without the sunset provision. It wont just be based on cosmetic features either, Feintstiens proposal will provide the framework and they'll probally throw in the California bullet button ban as well.
> 
> Assault Weapons Ban summary - Assault Weapons - United States Senator Dianne Feinstein
> 
> ...


I have purchased extra black evil rifles.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

While I have no doubt that Clinton would ban everything from guns to wooden sticks if she had her way to enslave us. I do not think that she could muster enough support to ban ammo, magazines of guns unless the Congress went hard lefty dem during the fall. From what I have heard, the GOP should be able to keep majority in both. Guns have never been more popular with so many people, at least not over the past 25 years. From my perspective, she would either need to somehow implement gun control, maybe a tax through EO.
The most worrisome thing I see is getting a ban on firearm ownership if someone is on the no fly list, terror watch list or if designated mental disorders are legislated as being prohibited. All three of these have GOP support in some manner. Just with these three, she and the dems could make most Americans prohibited people.
I still think that Trump will win in the fall and all of this worry will be mute.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> While I have no doubt that Clinton would ban everything from guns to wooden sticks if she had her way to enslave us. I do not think that she could muster enough support to ban ammo, magazines of guns unless the Congress went hard lefty dem during the fall. From what I have heard, the GOP should be able to keep majority in both. Guns have never been more popular with so many people, at least not over the past 25 years. From my perspective, she would either need to somehow implement gun control, maybe a tax through EO.
> The most worrisome thing I see is getting a ban on firearm ownership if someone is on the no fly list, terror watch list or if designated mental disorders are legislated as being prohibited. All three of these have GOP support in some manner. Just with these three, she and the dems could make most Americans prohibited people.
> I still think that Trump will win in the fall and all of this worry will be mute.


Remember the last time weapons and ammunition dried up? Legislation and regulation aren't the only things that can make both hard to obtain for months.

What if something happens to a supreme court judge while supplies dry up because of a Clinton election? Sometimes judges die unexpectedly, you know. Now, let's say there's some sort of horrible crime committed with an evil, black rifle? Heck, maybe it is even a judge who is killed by an evil black rifle.

So, Hillary is elected, there is one more liberal judge added to the highest court and something happens.

Now, enter a jihadist to give them the "something happens." The weapon, of course, will be blamed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Remember the last time weapons and ammunition dried up? Legislation and regulation aren't the only things that can make both hard to obtain for months.
> 
> What if something happens to a supreme court judge while supplies dry up because of a Clinton election? Sometimes judges die unexpectedly, you know. Now, let's say there's some sort of horrible crime committed with an evil, black rifle? Heck, maybe it is even a judge who is killed by an evil black rifle.
> 
> ...


You are without doubt correct that there are many ways to achieve their goals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You are without doubt correct that there are many ways to achieve their goals.


Remember the good old days when we shot for fun or for competition without concern that the ammo or weapons would be hard to acquire?

Remember when the notion of them taking our weapons from our cold, dead fingers was theoretical and stated with confident bravado?

It seems just a few days ago when I was 16, I had my brother's Blackhawk in my pocket, headed to the gun shop for another couple boxes of .44 ammo so I could head back to the clay pit for more shooting. Had you told me about these days, I would have thought you were a hippie who had taken some bad acid.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Remember the good old days when we shot for fun or for competition without concern that the ammo or weapons would be hard to acquire?
> 
> Remember when the notion of them taking our weapons from our cold, dead fingers was theoretical and stated with confident bravado?
> 
> It seems just a few days ago when I was 16, I had my brother's Blackhawk in my pocket, headed to the gun shop for another couple boxes of .44 ammo so I could head back to the clay pit for more shooting. Had you told me about these days, I would have thought you were a hippie who had taken some bad acid.


I agree. I will continue to fight to the end.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Guy tried to sell me .22 mag ammo for 25.00 per 50. I asked him if they are armor piercing ! May as well play the part......


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Buy what you think you need, while you can.
You can always sell any extras


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> Buy what you think you need, while you can.
> You can always sell any extras


I continuously buy ar 5.56 mags. Sometimes 10 at a time, sometimes, 2-3. You can commonly get Magpul Gen 2 mags at $9 and as you said I can always sell or trade any extras.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> Remember the good old days when we shot for fun or for competition without concern that the ammo or weapons would be hard to acquire?
> 
> Remember when the notion of them taking our weapons from our cold, dead fingers was theoretical and stated with confident bravado?
> 
> It seems just a few days ago when I was 16, I had my brother's Blackhawk in my pocket, headed to the gun shop for another couple boxes of .44 ammo so I could head back to the clay pit for more shooting. Had you told me about these days, I would have thought you were a hippie who had taken some bad acid.


I remember when a brick of .22 lr was between 20 and 30 bucks. Good luck finding it now


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I remember when a brick of .22 lr was between 20 and 30 bucks. Good luck finding it now


LOL! You can get it for that, now. It was about five bucks a brick when I was a youngun.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> LOL! You can get it for that, now. It was about five bucks a brick when I was a youngun.


I can't even find it by the brick in my area, every time I go out its only available in 50 round boxes but I also haven't shopped it too hard.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I can't even find it by the brick in my area, every time I go out its only available in 50 round boxes but I also haven't shopped it too hard.


Shopping around? You mean, go into stores? Where people are? Pfft.

https://www.ammograb.com/22-lr/

Thanks for the reminder, though. Got to order a few more cases of ammo.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> Shopping around? You mean, go into stores? Where people are? Pfft.
> 
> https://www.ammograb.com/22-lr/
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, though. Got to order a few more cases of ammo.


Thanks for the link! I usually do go shop in person at our local stores or buy from SGAmmo and they're out right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Thanks for the link! I usually do go shop in person at our local stores or buy from SGAmmo and they're out right now.


I like SGAmmo, too!

Also, bulkammo and target sports USA.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> I like SGAmmo, too!
> 
> Also, bulkammo and target sports USA.


Man I should be saving money right now but thanks to you I know where my next overtime check is going!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I only own the 9mm out of those listed... I sure want either a 308 or .06 but wont have the funds before november to purchase one. :vs_mad:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Unfortunately I only own the 9mm out of those listed... I sure want either a 308 or .06 but wont have the funds before november to purchase one. :vs_mad:


I think we are in the same boat. I have a Deer rifle (Lever) and a Hog Rifle (Semi Auto) both in 308 but a Precision 308 keeps getting put off. Something else always needs the cookie jar. The Kids, The Truck, The Business, what we need is change so we can hear that jingle jangle of change again. Hope is at best an uncertain ally it seems...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> I think we are in the same boat. I have a Deer rifle (Lever) and a Hog Rifle (Semi Auto) both in 308 but a Precision 308 keeps getting put off. Something else always needs the cookie jar. The Kids, The Truck, The Business, what we need is change so we can hear that jingle jangle of change again. Hope is at best an uncertain ally it seems...


The Precision 308 is a nice firearm. Been eyeballing it myself.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think this is an awsome deal. I'm getting butterflies.......I may have to find a place to hide and get my credit card out.

529.00 but you get a 75.00 gift card with it.

Glock 19 Gen3 with 2 mags.

http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...=affiliate-_-Itwine-_-Avantlink-_-Custom+Link

I just did a quick run through on this gun. Total shipped after discount code LBH was applied, shipping and Gun fee from brownells, the total was 520.95. Then you get the 75.00 card.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a 300 savage that I can load up close to 308 but its heavy (savage 99) I love the Mannlicher Shoenauer 6.5x57 as it is a tack driver but I dont need that as much as I want a 308 or .06 Maybe its time to think about selling the Mannlicher and the 99 to pick up a 308 (maybe AR-10) but then what would I do with all the reloads I have for them? Other then the Remington 700 in 7mm Mag all the other guns are levers

Maybe its time to sell silver to purchase what I want...?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Agreed. In times of plenty prepare for famine. Too many people grousing about how to throw their vote away rather than how to use it to beat the witch.


I show respect for those that are lowering their standards to vote for Trump... I would appreciate the same respect for those of us who have not made up our minds or that will not vote for him. I double dog guarantee you I will not be shamed, insulted, or harassed into voting for him...

Lay out your reasons and stop with the insults... you make yourself seem like a liberal


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I double dog guarantee you I will not be shamed, insulted, or harassed into voting for him...


I wouldn't either if I were you. She does deserve her shot at president.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't own a 9mm, but thinking of buying some ammo. So folks say not to barter ammo but I'm not sure yet. I may come across one in the future before prices go up still more.

but then what would I do with all the reloads I have for them.
I really screwed up this post, hope y'all can figure it out.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't own a 9mm, but thinking of buying some ammo. So folks say not to barter ammo but I'm not sure yet. I may come across one in the future before prices go up still more.
> 
> but then what would I do with all the reloads I have for them.
> I really screwed up this post, hope y'all can figure it out.


It's up to the individual! I have barter 22LR set up in baggies of 50 rounds, 100 rounds, and 200 rounds! I think ammo
will be worth it's weight in gold here soon so why not?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yep.

People been getting fat with Dow Jones 18,500. I feel some panic and hysteria tactics coming on.

If you ain't preppin'...ain't that a pitty.



Denton said:


> OK, so why was this article written? Did the author present information that the Clinton administration would specifically target these cartridges? No, he did not.
> 
> What was presented in the article? Five out of several popular cartridges that will be hard to find once the Clinton administration comes into power.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> LOL! You can get it for that, now. It was about five bucks a brick when I was a youngun.


Exactly! That is how I remember it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> Buy what you think you need, while you can.
> You can always sell any extras


How in the hell can you think there is any extra when the fact is there is never enough, just like food.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I wouldn't either if I were you. She does deserve her shot at president.


It is no time to be idealistic when you have two choices in a Presidential election in which the elected will appoint at least one justice to the Supreme Court.

It could(most likely will) be life changing at the very least if the Democrats win.

I support your position Inceptor, I'm with you.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> How in the hell can you think there is any extra when the fact is there is never enough, just like food.
> 
> I am such an ammo accumulator(not a hoarder)that I make customers supply ammo for testing their guns.
> 
> My standard statement is, "I have to shoot what you shoot to make sure it works right".


I think there is a useable limit for a person. Each person has to determine that amount, it certainly isn't for me to decide. Some buy ammo to insure future generations will have ammo for as long as possible. I get that too......

My gunsmith charges for ammo fired while testing a gun, or you can supply it for him. Either way it's on the customers dime.


----------

